# Rosarito Bound!



## happybond (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello Expert Expats!

I've been an infrequent visitor of Mexico since 1980's ... now that I'm seriously thinking to live there due to affordability compared to San Diego, CA. I'm currently looking at Rosarito because I love beaches and still close to San Diego. The only thing that pushes me back is some of my friends/families would say... 'but what about the cartels?' I have some questions answered but still have some remaining questions and thought I could ask them here:

1) Which home internet service provider should I get? Do you order their services via their website or visiting their office? Should I also include mobile phone service as a bundle package? I already have a phone plan from US that covers Mexico.

2) How are the crowds in Rosarito year round?

3) What are best areas in Rosarito for Americans to live?

4) How do we open a Mexican bank account as non-residence? Do they require proof of lease and/or visa?

5) What is the economical way to transfer money between U.S. Bank and Mexican Bank?

6) What is best way to use car as mode of transportation:
a) Use American car with Mexican car insurance
b) Use Mexican car with Mexican car insurance

7) TEMPORARY RESIDENT (MORE THAN 180 DAYS AND LESS THAN 4 YEARS) requires proof of a monthly income of $1946 last 6 months. If we each of us earn less than $1946/month:
a) Can we stay in Mexico up to 6 months and re-enter multiple times to extend the stay beyond 6 months without visa?
b) Can we open a Mexican bank account without a visa?
c) Can we apply for a new lease (rental home) without a visa and live in Mexico with only US passport?

8) Any other gotchas for moving to Rosarito for the first time as an American?

Thanks!


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

Never go to tacos El Yaqui, you might see a lot of people there but it is no go. JK! Rosarito is a nice place but on the weekends and during spring break it can be kind of a party city. I have never heard of anyone being asked for a visa to get a rental in the free zone. All you have to do is prove income and most rentals in Baja prefer US banks.


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

Technically you have to have a tourist card or visa of you plan to stay more than 72 hours but I have never seen anyone ask for it and it would be funny of they ever did start enforcement because I know there are a lot of illegal US citizens in Baja.


----------

